# Water Storage



## big_shrty

Hi everyone. Im new here and had a question. I just purchased a white water drum and remember reading a while back somewhere about painting it to prevent algae and other stuff. I searched this site and others and didnt find an answer so i thought i would ask. Thanks


----------



## BillS

Emergency Water Storage : Homeland Security News
"However, as an additional precaution, it is recommended that you add 5-7 drops, about 1/8 teaspoon, of chlorine bleach per gallon of water stored."


----------



## big_shrty

Thanks for that link. But it doesnt say anything about the color of the barrel. I have water treatment for long term storage. Maybe that would be good enough to keep out any growth?


----------



## Immolatus

I wouldnt think its necessary to paint it, but I guess it couldnt hurt. Cool dark place. My barrels are in my garage, which is a million degrees right now, but I dont have any choice, and Ive got a water filter so no biggie.
If this is your only water source and you dont have a filter then sure, paint it and make sure you have some bleach/water tablets/pool shock etc. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## StrayDog

Along these lines; assume one had a very large underground cistern. Installed after digging a large hole and then routing rainwater into storage, something only for this purpose and made of concrete similar to a septic tank. Would it be pure enough to boil? Should it be treated ? Not really trying to hijack the thread but just a larger version of the OP.


----------



## big_shrty

I was thinking about storing it outside and covering with a tarp or something. What are your thoughts about in a garage like the other guy said.


----------



## TheAnt

I store mine in 5 gallon containers in a closet. For a container as big as yours mobility is the biggest issue -- I would want mine on something elevated preferably with wheels so you can move it around if you need. I dont think you want anything touching the concrete... I think (have heard) it can corrode certain materials and even leech into what you are storing sometimes.


----------



## big_shrty

Thank you everyone for your fast replies. This forum is awsome


----------



## Immolatus

I heard that too Ant, I have mine on some old carpeting.
I wont be able to move them, but at least I have it, so I wont be going thirsty...


----------



## JayJay

Immolatus said:


> I heard that too Ant, I have mine on some old carpeting.
> I wont be able to move them, but at least I have it, so I wont be going thirsty...


How about two 5 x 7 rugs I'm not using??
I filled 5 gallon buckets also instead of leaving them empty/unused in the pantry..and stacked in garage..yep---about 100 degrees today...on covered porch, it was 105 at 3:00 here in Ky.


----------



## ZoomZoom

The reasoning behind painting it is to block sunlight, thus reducing algae growth. If you keep it in a dark area or otherwise covered, the same results will be achieved. If you're storing in a dark place or have a couple blankets over it, I wouldn't see the need for painting.


----------



## Immolatus

More=better.

Get a filter, and store as much water as you can. You can never have enough water. You cannot live without water (wow, the insight!). If you had to you can eat almost anything.
Water was my #1 concern. Nothing else does you any good if you dont have a water supply.


----------



## WaterMaestro

Immolatus said:


> More=better.
> 
> Get a filter, and store as much water as you can. You can never have enough water. You cannot live without water (wow, the insight!). If you had to you can eat almost anything.
> Water was my #1 concern. Nothing else does you any good if you dont have a water supply.


If you have access to a well you can put in a flojak pump (Flojak) its affordable. Nothing else like it. And...its made in the good old USA


----------



## a1bigtuna

I have read on another forum that the 2 liter bottles are and sometimes are not good for long term storage of water. I really can not tell which is correct. Seems like they would be good as a drink came in them initially.

I have picked up some 5 gal clear plastic jugs from Walmart to store water in my garage. Have read that there may be something wrong with them. What is the real story on those? And, do you treat the water to be stored long term with bleach and then again before using it? Thanks.

Oh, I was thinking of using a ceramic filter with charcoal and silver components on the water before using it after long term storage.


----------



## Dixie

a1bigtuna said:


> I have read on another forum that the 2 liter bottles are and sometimes are not good for long term storage of water. I really can not tell which is correct. Seems like they would be good as a drink came in them initially.
> 
> I have picked up some 5 gal clear plastic jugs from Walmart to store water in my garage. Have read that there may be something wrong with them. What is the real story on those? And, do you treat the water to be stored long term with bleach and then again before using it? Thanks.
> 
> *I read that soda bottles were fine to use, so we are back to square one. A few months ago I put water in soda bottles and figured in a few months more I would check the water just to make sure. Below is where I got the info about soda bottles:
> FEMA: Are You Ready?
> 
> Just make sure the plastic is BPA free, clear, designed for liquids for human consumption and hasn't held milk or fruit juices.
> *


----------



## JayJay

I had water in 5 gallon buckets from lowe's and delis..before I transferred to 30 gallon drums.
It was fine...clean, not discolored in any way.
I didn't do anything to it---the water coming from your faucet has more chemicals than you'd think.
Before drinking, it would be a good idea to use pool shock before drinking---or bleach if you prefer.
But I wouldn't bleach/treat water going in 2 liter bottles..
And also, those Simply Apple, Simply Grapefruit, Simply Orange containers are awesome for water storage...strong and don't deteriorate.
So much, that I kept those on the shelfs instead of transferring to drums.


----------



## BillS

I buy sealed one gallon water jugs. I have them on 4x8 sheets of 23/32 plywood with 12x8x16 cinder blocks in 3 rows. I have them arranged so there are 2 rows of water jugs, then a row of cinder blocks, 4 rows of water jugs, a row of cinder blocks, 4 rows of water jugs, a row of cinder blocks, and 2 rows of water jugs. I get 96 on a sheet of plywood with cinder blocks. I have 4 rows with cinder blocks and the top sheet of plywood has 128 water jugs. I get 512 gallons on one water tower. They're in my basement. So far I haven't any problems with floor strength or sagging plywood.

This isn't for everyone though. From what I've been able to research the water jugs will last about 2 years and then have to be replaced. But if the collapse happens in the next year like a think it will it won't be a problem.

I have about 1300 gallons right now. I have two more rows on the third water tower and then I'm done.

On one of the towers I have over 400 rolls of toilet paper stored on top. One the other one I'm on my way to having 100 rolls of paper towels.


----------



## TheAnt

Dixie said:


> a1bigtuna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read on another forum that the 2 liter bottles are and sometimes are not good for long term storage of water. I really can not tell which is correct. Seems like they would be good as a drink came in them initially.
> 
> I have picked up some 5 gal clear plastic jugs from Walmart to store water in my garage. Have read that there may be something wrong with them. What is the real story on those? And, do you treat the water to be stored long term with bleach and then again before using it? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> *I read that soda bottles were fine to use, so we are back to square one. A few months ago I put water in soda bottles and figured in a few months more I would check the water just to make sure. Below is where I got the info about soda bottles:
> FEMA: Are You Ready?
> 
> Just make sure the plastic is BPA free, clear, designed for liquids for human consumption and hasn't held milk or fruit juices.
> *
Click to expand...

My biggest problem with many cheap ways to store water is that I have had so many leaks. I have purchased the 1 gallon bottles from walmart and they cracked and flooded me. I ended up purchasing the following and they have been great. Now I just need to get my lazy butt into water rotation:










This is where I got mine... they have other options as well:5-Gallon Stackable Water Container


----------



## Calista

big_shrty said:


> I was thinking about storing it outside and covering with a tarp or something. What are your thoughts about in a garage like the other guy said.


We just finished building this system and did paint the barrels black:

A Spouse's Guide to Building the Perfect Rain Barrel System

To winterize the system here in the mild maritime Pacific Northwest, we're experimenting with tarped bales of hay stacked under and around the whole set-up to provide what we hope will be sufficient insulation to keep the water in the barrels from freezing.

Since we found all nine barrels originally for only five bucks each, we figure it's worth a try, as we don't want to have to drain the system for the winter.

I'd love to hear of any more "winterizing" ideas that have worked for your rain-barrel storage.


----------



## JayJay

Calista said:


> We just finished building this system and did paint the barrels black:
> 
> A Spouse's Guide to Building the Perfect Rain Barrel System
> 
> To winterize the system here in the mild maritime Pacific Northwest, we're experimenting with tarped bales of hay stacked under and around the whole set-up to provide what we hope will be sufficient insulation to keep the water in the barrels from freezing.
> 
> Since we found all nine barrels originally for only five bucks each, we figure it's worth a try, as we don't want to have to drain the system for the winter.
> 
> I'd love to hear of any more "winterizing" ideas that have worked for your rain-barrel storage.


Many are running that drain system into the basement or garage w. their drums catching the water there. Nevertheless, I would rather have frozen water, than no water...I'm in Ky with the coldest about 20 and I would 'TRY' to bring in if I knew a freeze was coming--but in a SHTF situation, no radio, so no weather reports ---we'll miss that..


----------



## lickit

*why bother? just locate near a lake or river*

with your concealed dugout and buried drums of food and gear. Just treat the water, as needed, until shtf is a year old, nearly everyone is dead, and you can take your pick of buildings, gather up literally tons of good stuff, burn soybean or peanut oil in diesel generators and vehicles? Then you can move to where you have a good well, etc.


----------



## BillS

You still need water for the first year. We have water stored at home.

Right now you could go to a place like realtor.com and look for foreclosed farmettes with streams or lakes. You could make a list of them to check out a year after it hits the fan.


----------



## Nadja

I have a couple of those 55 gal white barrels which I collect roof rain water for the garden. They almost always grow algie in them. You need to paint them to prevent that from happening. It is from the light source. Stop the light and it won't grow


----------



## popcorn590

*Water preservation and storage*

FYI: We have procured and/or purchased the used 50 gallon drums (blue thick plastic) that are used to purify water for large well systems. Essentially a type of clorox. We wash the drums out, fill them with water, have a friend come over and test the parts per million to make sure the chemicals are not so high they will harm us. If they are not we then seal each drum with the screw on top and seal that area with silicon. We have syphone equipment if we ever need that water. Supposidly it has been said that the water should not evaporate stored that way and it should be drinkable the minute you need it.
Remember clorox deteriates to half strength in one year. So storing clorox as a water purfier for the long haul, is not always the best sollution. One sollution a friend has, is to purchase the cakes or dried purification chemicals used is swimming pools, BUT BE WARNED, you must have a digital scale or a very sensative weights and measures to be able to use these chemicals properly for purification. This dried chemical is supposed to be good for at least ten years. It is not only used in swimming pools but also water tanks for cattle and other farm animals.
A Happy Thanksgiving and Merry Christmas to All.


----------



## Saiga12_489

big_shrty said:


> Hi everyone. Im new here and had a question. I just purchased a white water drum and remember reading a while back somewhere about painting it to prevent algae and other stuff. I searched this site and others and didnt find an answer so i thought i would ask. Thanks


Heat does not promote algae growth, sunlight does. As long as your tanks are not exposed to sunlight you'll be OK and you wont have to paint them. A little bit of bleach (drops) would not hurt. I would recommend using water from your water drums and replenishing the water. That way the water will always be fresh.


----------



## Domeguy

I have 2, soon to be 4, 275 gallon food grade totes for my water storage.


----------



## Saiga12_489

Domeguy, very nice!


----------



## kappydell

keeping your water barrel covered (for the darkness) is a very old settlers trick for when they saved rain water for washing/bathing since it is soft water. They did it to reduce algea growth and mosquito larvae, leastways that's the reason my gramma gave...


----------



## goshengirl

Domeguy, we're getting some like that, too. What are you doing with yours over the winter?


----------



## Domeguy

They're in the garage, up against the wall with the wood furnance. It will take some pretty bitter cold to freeze them.


----------



## BuggingIn

Domeguy said:


> I have 2, soon to be 4, 275 gallon food grade totes for my water storage.
> View attachment 1537


I have 5 of those totes myself. If it ever rains again, I'll be able to start filling them. I bought black spray paint meant for plastic, but have to have warmer weather to use it. Come next summer, I plan to add another layer of paint, white, this time, to keep the water cooler.


----------



## RamboMoe

bczoom said:


> The reasoning behind painting it is to block sunlight, thus reducing algae growth. If you keep it in a dark area or otherwise covered, the same results will be achieved. If you're storing in a dark place or have a couple blankets over it, I wouldn't see the need for painting.


Yup, this is what I was going to say


----------

